# *How many of you mommies-to-be get an accurate Jenny Renny reading?*



## Blusatin

Hello, 

A lot of us in the TTC group have been getting a lot of hope from some of the psychic readings. Jenny's being the most popular, I was wondering whether you had a reading when you were TTC and how accurate was it?


----------



## DarlingMe

I was wondering that the other day! I forgot what she said and I cant find my reading. I got 3 :blush: from different people and one of them said november conception, but not a strong connection with that pregnancy. I dont even want to think about it being right so I looked into too much!

Did you get one blusatin?


----------



## Blusatin

DarlingMe said:


> I was wondering that the other day! I forgot what she said and I cant find my reading. I got 3 :blush: from different people and one of them said november conception, but not a strong connection with that pregnancy. I dont even want to think about it being right so I looked into too much!
> 
> Did you get one blusatin?

Hi DarlingMe, Yes, I did get one. I was so dissapointed when AF appeared, I decided to get a reading to cheer me up. This is what I got:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of December/beginning of January 2011 from a cycle that begins in December. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of September 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 8th.

I hope she is right! We are TTC 7 months now, so I am starting to stress about it now...:nope:

Just wanted to see how accurate these readings can be. I have read that Jenny's are quite good.

Are you on your 1st tri?


----------



## DarlingMe

Yes! Just found out this week! I found my other readings, but cant find hers. I hope thats a good sign because I think if the first part of it was right I would be worrying if the rest of it was going to be correct. I cant remember if she said conception in Nov or :bfp: in november. 

I hope she was correct for you! 7 months is so long! Are you charting or temping? There are a few other threads that were going around a few months. If no one answers you could go back and read them and see the tickers for who is expecting and what she gave as a reading.


----------



## Blusatin

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR BFP!!!!

I wish you happy and healthy 9 months!!!

YAY!! Is this your first?

I hope Jenny's reading is accurate, it has been a long and bumpy ride these past 7 months. Although, I never did temp, or use OPK's etc. This cycle (I am on CD4 today) I will be using Preseed for the very first time and CB OPKs. I 've heard from a lot of women that as soon as they started using Pressed they conceived within a few months. So, I am hoping Preseed will work for us too!:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I got a prediction from Jenny Renny when TTC hon and heres what she said :)

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of July/beginning of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and the 25th of March 2011.

I got my :bfp: on 9th August from a cycle that started on 10th July...we have our 20wks scan on Tuesday so we will see if she was right about :blue: too


----------



## jenwigan

i had two readings one from jenny and one from gail 
jenny's - 
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 30th of April 2011 and the 11th of May 2011.

gail - 

I am shown a conception date for mis to late July, possibly finding this out within early August, before the 17th spirit show me, and I am shown the birth of a healthy baby boy within 2011 for you

we got our bfp in early august, and we found out where having a boy 2 weeks ago... i cant believe it was all right xx


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I had a reading and she predicted I'd get my BFP in February 2011. I'm 8 months pregnant.... she was about a year off... not even the same month of conception. So, I think it's a crock!


----------



## Blusatin

Thank you for sharing your Jenny predictions with me. Well, it seems she may be half accurate. Oh well, here's to still hoping for my January BFP!


----------



## wantabbygrl

Yes jenny was right for me and I also was seven months trying to conceive. She said july bfp from a cycle that started that month. I was to scared to test as I didn't want a let down and waited till half way through august to test but if I had tested when I was told to by her reading it would have been correct. She said boy due april and im having a boy due in april ! So three out of three for her ! I wish you lots of baby dust and don't give up! I was so tired of everyone around me getting pregnant and nothing for me I started to think I couldn't get pregnant and then bang I did now im almost six months and time has flown by! You will get yours!


----------



## Blusatin

wantabbygrl said:


> Yes jenny was right for me and I also was seven months trying to conceive. She said july bfp from a cycle that started that month. I was to scared to test as I didn't want a let down and waited till half way through august to test but if I had tested when I was told to by her reading it would have been correct. She said boy due april and im having a boy due in april ! So three out of three for her ! I wish you lots of baby dust and don't give up! I was so tired of everyone around me getting pregnant and nothing for me I started to think I couldn't get pregnant and then bang I did now im almost six months and time has flown by! You will get yours!

Thank you! I feel a lot more positive nowThis is my first cycle using preseed (have heard it helped lots of women conceive) so I am hoping Jenny's prediction is spot on for me as it was for you! 

:hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

mine said BFP october/november cycle with a little girl.

I got my BFP 10th of november so i think that was pretty much spot on, not sure about the girl yet lol but i'll let you know xx

Hope her prediction for you was right, good luck xx


----------



## Barbles

Jenny wasnt right for me, she predicted a BFP in the month of December, I got mine at beginning of November. BUT we were due to start TTC in December and just had an oopsie one night and got pregnant straight away so maybe she would have been right if we hadnt had our one night?


----------



## Blusatin

Barbles said:


> Jenny wasnt right for me, she predicted a BFP in the month of December, I got mine at beginning of November. BUT we were due to start TTC in December and just had an oopsie one night and got pregnant straight away so maybe she would have been right if we hadnt had our one night?

Wow! what a pleasant surprise! I wish you happy and healthy 9 months! 

All in all, even if she is wrong about me, at least she has helped me relax a little which of course is good when TTC! We'll see, i'll keep you posted!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jenny and Gail were both wrong for me. Jenny predicted my BFP in Nov and Gail FEb of next year both predicted a girl. I am currently 5+months with a boy. Hope she is right for you hun


----------



## claire23rd

i had a jenny reading and she said i would get BFP in August, its now December and i got my bfp, So she was wrong by a few months.

hope this helps


----------



## JLFKJS

I wanna try this just for fun, where can I get the reading from?


----------



## pumpkim

I did it just for fun just before we started TTC, I can't remember the whole thing but she said BFP in October but I'm now 6 months pregnant so way out for me.


----------



## tjw

I haven't used Jenny Renny but I did use www.cheri22.com I sent Cherri a free email about 4 months ago and in October she emailed me back saying she felt I would have a girl and she would be connected to the month November. Either conceived in or born in.

Well I don't know gender yet but our baby was indeed conceived in November!! 

I had just gone through a cycle of treatment to donate eggs to a friend which had failed and was undergoing testing to see if I had become infertile (something which was confirmed several weeks ago) so I wasn't completely convinced that she would be right.

However, it seems she was right and by the time I was told about the infertility it turned out I was already pregnant!! 

I still have the emails if anyone wants me to forward them on. Just pm me if you want :)


----------



## NikkiCC

Jenny was right for me 2 times! When TTC I will always get a reading from her! 

The first time she was right I actually decided to get my reading way late in my cycle and the same day I got my BFP I received the reading back from her which said I was already pregnant from that cycle with a Boy. Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage with that baby. Then I got another reading right off and she said basically that the cycle following the m/c I would conceive again and it would be a girl. Well she was right! I conceived that cycle she said, but I'm not sure what I'm having yet. Went for the gender u/s on the 2nd, but we couldn't tell so my next one is on the 29th! If its a girl she'll be 0-3...would've been 0-4 if I knew if my last baby was a boy or not. I highly recommend her!

I still have both emails that Jenny sent me! And I can prove they were accurate because you can actually go to my Fertility Friends homepage and see the 2 cycles I got pregnant! PM if interested! Oh and the reading is only $8 and will get to you in 48hrs.


----------



## JLFKJS

I ordered my reading earlier just for fun! I wanna see what she says :)


----------



## Vegas Mama

I got one from a person named Claire, and one from a person named Roxy. Both said I'd conceive or give birth in March 2010, and both said boy. Well, both were wrong about when - let's see if they're right about the gender.


----------



## lulu35

my jenny reading was correct apart from the sex, she said boy and im having a girl x


----------



## JLFKJS

I'm still waiting on my reading, its taking forever it feels like :hissy: lol


----------



## MangoCoconut

Mine was very innaccurate!


----------



## JLFKJS

FINNALLY got my reading..
_
Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her information came across in the reading very easily and straight forward which would indicate a great deal what her personality it like. A "say it like it is" character. She is born around 2am on the 16th of July 2011 following approx. 12 hours of labour - 5 hours of it is natural, the last 7 is medicated. There are 2 meds used for pain relief as the first one does not work well or gives you too many negative side effects (nausea, etc...). Two male doctors are present during your labour and delivery - both appear to be students and as your labour takes place over the course of a shift change the one that delivers your baby is blonde (the first doc was darker haired). Baby weighs in at 7lbs 7ozs._

Kinda funny because my mothers instinct has been pointing to a girl before I knew I was pregnant. I had a dream of a baby girl a couple of nights before I found out.. Either way of course I will be extremely happy! Also funny because I said to my fiance the other night that I wanted to try to have the baby natural, but if it got too hard I wanted medication. The part about the doctors I don't believe much because all of my doctors are females.. but you never know!!


----------



## Blusatin

JLFKJS said:


> FINNALLY got my reading..
> _
> Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her information came across in the reading very easily and straight forward which would indicate a great deal what her personality it like. A "say it like it is" character. She is born around 2am on the 16th of July 2011 following approx. 12 hours of labour - 5 hours of it is natural, the last 7 is medicated. There are 2 meds used for pain relief as the first one does not work well or gives you too many negative side effects (nausea, etc...). Two male doctors are present during your labour and delivery - both appear to be students and as your labour takes place over the course of a shift change the one that delivers your baby is blonde (the first doc was darker haired). Baby weighs in at 7lbs 7ozs._
> 
> Kinda funny because my mothers instinct has been pointing to a girl before I knew I was pregnant. I had a dream of a baby girl a couple of nights before I found out.. Either way of course I will be extremely happy! Also funny because I said to my fiance the other night that I wanted to try to have the baby natural, but if it got too hard I wanted medication. The part about the doctors I don't believe much because all of my doctors are females.. but you never know!!

Wow! your reading is very detailed compared to mine! 

It seems that Jenny's readings are 50-50 as far as accuracy for both gender and month of BFP are concerned. In any case I am really hoping she is right with my reading and I finally get my BFP on the 3rd January!!


----------



## JLFKJS

Good luck! I hope your BFP comes soon!! That would be great for the new year! I thought it was a lot more detailed then some I've seen and thought it was weird. We will see!


----------



## sleepen

i got a jenny reading before i got pg. she was right about when i would get my bfp. however she was wrong about the gender. i have been told multiple times it will be a boy she said girl. as far as to birth date not sure yet. will have to wait and see on that one.


----------



## mushmouth

Hiya - I got both Jenny, Gail and another... and they were all wrong :thumbup: lol


----------



## JLFKJS

I just wanted to dig this thread up and say that so far shes right! :pink: for us!! All of my predictions were girls, even the chinese gender charts. I think I was actually surprised it was a girl lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I had Jenny and Sandra readings and they were both completely out!


----------

